# A Y EST!!!! OS9...possible de se connecter !!!!



## Toz (21 Mai 2000)

Ça y est!! Mon père arrive à se connecter à Internet. C'est ce P..... de Palm Desktop, qui met un truc dans ouverture au démarrage et qui accapare le modem!!!
Toutes mes excuses aux extensions que j'ai mises dans "extensions désactivées" !-)
Voilà et merci à tous. Alexandre


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Mai 2000)

Merci de nous répondre et tant mieux pour ton père.

Salutations.


----------

